# Rügen Von Fuenf Bergspitzen 17mo. Critique Please



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Rugen is just over 1.5 years. He seems to change so much every time I post here, I can hardly believe it. Here is a Link to his 14 month old stacked photos for comparison. I wanted to say thank you to everyone who has commented and critiqued my sweet boy over these past few months. Primarily I take these stacked shots so that I can see how he changes as he grows, but I'm also very curious to see how much he will not only conform to the standard, but to the dogs in his pedigree. 

He's posting quite a bit here due to my meager ability to stack him. I've been letting him walk into the stack and stopping him with my hand. Next time I'm going to stand with him to keep those legs straight! Sorry if his shoulder isn't quite right because of it. I'm not sure which of these many stacks are better.









These were taken in Davis Gulch Canyon, Escalante River arm of Lake Powell. 









In this second one I moved his right back leg more under his groin. Better?









In West Canyon, lower Lake Powell.









Two more stacks from Mill Creek Canyon. I think they show his shoulder in a more accurate position.


















Movement shot while camping in the Uinta Mountains. Please excuse the ball.


















Head shot


















Profile









His funny personality.

















Thanks for Looking!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

He is STUNNING.









I love his coloring, dark eyes, seems to have good angulation front and rear, ear and tail set seem good, looks to have nice tight feet.


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He's gorgous! I love him.. =)


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I think next time you should just take me along and then you'll have extra hands to help, and we can use Ty as distraction for focus. Love him adn the personal fav is the moving with the ball, I have 2 the same.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Rugen, you are just gorgeous and perfect and don't let Mommy make you do that silly stacking thing







It's highly unnecessary to see how truly fantastic looking you are!


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Agreeing here with SunCzarina! He is a beautiful dog. And if his mommy gets tired of him he can come and live with us!!!!!

julies'omom


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He's maturing nicely









The things I'd really like to see improved are a longer body (he's TOO cobby), a better topline (little roachy with a flat wither), a better front (very short upperarm, quite steep), and a longer, less steep croup.

That said....his color is gorgeous, his pigment is gorgeous, his head is nice and balanced (not too flewsy or heavy), though he could use a bit more fill through the cheeks (he's a little flat in the side I think). Eye could be a bit darker, but it's not terrible. His tailset is nice, his bone is PHENOM (I hope he doesn't get too "heavy"), lovely earset.

Nice tight feet, looks to be a bit east west, but I'm not sure if that's HIM or the stack. Looks like he's going to have a nice chest, I just wish there were more loin there to support the rest of him.

Overall he's a handsome baby


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Hes gorgeous love the coloring ! Very masculine too..


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments.









Jackie- Thanks for the critique! Is there room for improvement in the next few months as he fills out or are his flaws going to probably stick, being that they are mostly structural? He's still intact and I plan on keeping him that way until he has fully matured, if that helps...
Though when it's all said and done, for me, he's of course perfect and would be no matter what genetics had delt him. I fall more in love with him every day.







He is really funny and loving. He likes to make me laugh by doing silly things then (very secretly) checking to see if I'm still watching. That's what he's doing in the last photo.









Jenn- I started stacking him because he has always done it himself! The earliest photo I have of his free stack I think he's only 11 weeks old. He has always been such a poser. But you know that!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Most things are what they are







He's unlikely to gain any length of body at this age, which will accentuate the topline (which isn't terrible). I have seen dogs' withers alter as they mature, so it could bit a little higher.

The East/West Front should disappear when his chest drops and if his ribs spring properly.

I DO expect his head to get bigger with maturity, so hopefully some cheek fill will come with it


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Cara,

If he's not up to snuff feel free to send him here. I think Rafi would like him and I wouldn't mind having him around.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Same here, I am sure Stark wouldn't mind having someone to put him in his place when he gets a little rough with Senna.

I'll take good care of him!










He is gorgous!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Rügen Von Fuenf Bergspitzen 18mo. *new stack!**

Thanks guys, while your pups may be happy with Rugen, it takes a strong kitty to keep him in line. Mr. Monk loves him, but he is constantly cleaning himself after Rugen decides to slobber 'kiss' his whole head... On second thought maybe Queen Cleo could whip him into shape for me.










I got another stacked shot last weekend in Capitol Reef of my boy. Now it's just kinda fun to document my mini-vacations with Rugen stacked everywhere. Anyway- I seem to have gotten his front legs straighter, of course he is too busy taking in the beauty of the park to look the right direction... I thought these may present a better ‘big’ picture of his structure.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Rügen Von Fuenf Bergspitzen 18mo. *new stack!**



> Originally Posted By: Caras_GSDNow it's just kinda fun to document my mini-vacations with Rugen stacked everywhere.


You could post it on You Tube - would be as much fun as watching this guy dance!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlfKdbWwruY&feature=PlayList&p=B888A3E3E6983CED



> Quote:14 months in the making, 42 countries, and a cast of thousands. Thanks to everyone who danced with me.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Rügen Von Fuenf Bergspitzen 18mo. *new stack!**

The second picture looks pretty good as far as a stack. He's so gorgeous, never see enough of him.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Rügen Von Fuenf Bergspitzen 18mo. *new stack!**

GOrgeous pics I think those are nice stacks of him!


----------

